# 5 tigers in one week



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i think thats called a trend..?

wasn't the biggest of the 5 coming in at 7'4" but still a pretty fish. lost a monster on the Makaira about 2 hours prior to getting this little guy. 

88" tip to tip and 75" fork on a dressed up ray.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Man that is awesome. Congrats. Is the fall better fishing than the summer ? Just curious we just got back from SC and in 3 days of fishing my son caught 12 sharks. Several we're over 6 ft. I might have to come down in the fall if the fishing is better in the fall. In SC it's about the same


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

I thought uglys was the biggest so far?? Or do you mean just this week?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I thought uglys was the biggest so far?? Or do you mean just this week?


what? i said it wasn't the biggest...


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> what? i said it wasn't the biggest...


Shit read it wrong. Damn ads on the screen


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Man that is awesome. Congrats. Is the fall better fishing than the summer ? Just curious we just got back from SC and in 3 days of fishing my son caught 12 sharks. Several we're over 6 ft. I might have to come down in the fall if the fishing is better in the fall. In SC it's about the same


its about the same all year as long as the water is 80* or below. it got warm this summer and the bite died off a bit and you had to find the cool water rips to find fish.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks, That might explain why we usually only catch a couple during our vacation week in July. It always seems a little slow. We were fishing in 68 degree water all my son had for bait was bluefish never could catch a ray  My last tiger was in 95 so I always seem to miss what seems to be the prime time when we visit Florida. Keep catching them


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> I thought uglys was the biggest so far?? Or do you mean just this week?


 I wish I could tell you what it taped at Justin but after a stubborn hook removal I did not have time to play around looking for a tape. Zack on the other hand had his tape ready and his measured out at 108" or 9ft so I have to give it to him for the biggest tiger of the week. 4 out of 5 tigers were caught in the exact same spot and I think LP will agree with me that without a doubt the biggest one got away!!! Time to break the 10ft barrier! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I wish I could tell you what it taped at Justin but after a stubborn hook removal I did not have time to play around looking for a tape. Zack on the other hand had his tape ready and his measured out at 108" or 9ft so I have to give it to him for the biggest tiger of the week. 4 out of 5 tigers were caught in the exact same spot and I think LP will agree with me that without a doubt the biggest one got away!!! Time to break the 10ft barrier! UGLY


There's a spot where my buddy goes and he reeled in a 10ft hammer. He has the pic and this thing was massive! Also a 10ft hammer was caught near navarre pier. 


Im hoping for a big one soon. Supposedly a 12-13" tiger was caught in navarre. I may try that spot one night. Went during day and lots of bait running and could see some dark spots moving around.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I would not be surprised at all if someone gets one over 10 feet in the very near future. I broke 2 off before I landed the one and from everyone else's reports, it sounds like others have had some good ones get off. 

3/4 times I've gone I dropped bait at sunset and had a hook up by 8:00.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice catch btw LP!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

HappyHourHero said:


> I would not be surprised at all if someone gets one over 10 feet in the very near future. I broke 2 off before I landed the one and from everyone else's reports, it sounds like others have had some good ones get off.
> 
> 3/4 times I've gone I dropped bait at sunset and had a hook up by 8:00.


They're out there. Thats what happened to me woth my sandbar. Dropped bait at probably 530 and hooked up at 625.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

If there is a 10ft shark near by I am getting him tomorrow, got a fresh 25lb cownose from sykes tonight!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work on those Tigers.
Had a 12' Hammer back in '02 eat a Threadfin just east of the Chevron bottom fishing-what a beast.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

mailed the tag card yesterday! in our "group" i'm the only one who hasn't got to fight a tiger so the 10ft+ one is waiting for me.... Nathan you fought one for a second before you decided to give the rod to jeff:no::no:


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Oh theyre out there. Im sure theres 12' rolling around.

didnt that boat catch an 11' mako at 2nd sandbar between navarre and pcola? I thought I read it was near sandbar, or at least within yakking distance. I could be wrong. 

I might try today to stock up on bait.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Justin618 said:


> Oh theyre out there. Im sure theres 12' rolling around.
> 
> didnt that boat catch an 11' mako at 2nd sandbar between navarre and pcola? I thought I read it was near sandbar, or at least within yakking distance. I could be wrong.
> 
> I might try today to stock up on bait.


They have seen a mako at pcola pier already and loruna saw a estimated 14' tiger while out on his SUP last year and if you check the Realtors posts they had a 11' tiger take two baits from the Fat Jax and it took them hours to get it boat side. We have monsters out there!!! And Justin get yourself a snatch hook and go over to sikes during the day and walk the rail. I have heard the cownose rays are back in numbers. GOOD LUCK! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ive been planning on that. But with one in school and a 3year old going wherever I have to go becomes troublesome when fishing. I do want to head there one day though. I have some rays left and lots of bluefish and mullet. Gonna try from beach today. Ive caught most of my rays that way.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



MoganMan said:


> If there is a 10ft shark near by I am getting him tomorrow, got a fresh 25lb cownose from sykes tonight!


On menhaden?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> I wish I could tell you what it taped at Justin but after a stubborn hook removal I did not have time to play around looking for a tape. Zack on the other hand had his tape ready and his measured out at 108" or 9ft so I have to give it to him for the biggest tiger of the week. 4 out of 5 tigers were caught in the exact same spot and I think LP will agree with me that without a doubt the biggest one got away!!! Time to break the 10ft barrier! UGLY


ya it did... you got the pic of the bait it hit?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Anyone going tonight?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Flguy32514 said:


> Anyone going tonight?


Yup. Me, Nathan, Austin & James are going out to try our luck tonight.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Yup. Me, Nathan, Austin & James are going out to try our luck tonight.


Don't forget Jeff!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> On menhaden?


Yup, on a menhaden head. I'm the one that got it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> Don't forget Jeff!


Sh**. Completely forgot about Jeff. My bad. Haha. Matt isn't going I'm guessing?


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> Yup. Me, Nathan, Austin & James are going out to try our luck tonight.


Text me the details I'll try to make it tonight 7480726


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> ya it did... you got the pic of the bait it hit?


Yep! Hard to believe a sharpnose picked it up?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Yep! Hard to believe a sharpnose picked it up?


can barely see the double hook rig, but that thing got picked up, shredded, doubled over my 100-130lb rod ( a real broom stick) and missed both hooks. 

i think i've perfected the float rig though. i'll be rigging the 12 and 80 that way.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ThaFish said:


> Yup, on a menhaden head. I'm the one that got it.


A 10 FT mako was caught off the beach just west of chicken bone last December on the mid section of a cownose. almost spooled at 16/0. be careful what you wish for guys.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Just curious how are you all rigging your rays you caught the tigers on? What size hooks and are you running one in each wing ?


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



lowprofile said:


> ThaFish said:
> 
> 
> > Yup, on a menhaden head. I'm the one that got it.
> ...


Almost spooled a 16/0, that's crazy. Ernie Polks land based record Mako didn't pull any drag out from what he was saying and it was twice as big around as that im sure.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Just curious how are you all rigging your rays you caught the tigers on? What size hooks and are you running one in each wing ?


one 20/0 circle with a piece cut to size. i took about a 20" ray, cut it in half. don took the top half and i pinned the hook through the tail then cut off the fins by the tail and trimmed off the thin parts of the wing so there was no extra for the shark to grab. it worked. Don did something similar when he got his. the top piece he used that night got picked up but also dropped after the hook set and he did not dress it.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> 
> 
> Almost spooled a 16/0, that's crazy. Ernie Polks land based record Mako didn't pull any drag out from what he was saying and it was twice as big around as that im sure.


the one he got off the pier? it was smaller. i know there is a grander swimming around out there right now. with all the BFT, mahi and Kings swarming the beaches the HAS to be.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

No this was off the beach, this is the 11 foot 720 lbs Mako that he got in 09'.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

lowprofile said:


> one 20/0 circle with a piece cut to size. i took about a 20" ray, cut it in half. don took the top half and i pinned the hook through the tail then cut off the fins by the tail and trimmed off the thin parts of the wing so there was no extra for the shark to grab. it worked. Don did something similar when he got his. the top piece he used that night got picked up but also dropped after the hook set and he did not dress it.


Thanks I have run rigs before with a hook in each wing and it seems the bite is always in between. Glad to hear that they are picking them up for you guys.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I took a 20 pound ray and cut it into equal quarters and used a 16/0 circle hooked trough the tough part of one quarter for mine.


----------

